# Hand Line for Kayaking



## Coast2Coast (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey everyone, loving the forums so far. I love checking out the weather reports, learning how to build certain rigs and of course videos from fisherman much, much better then I am. Truth be told I don't even really know what I am doing 

One of my favorite things to do on the water is kayaking, and I live being able to bring some line with me so if I decide that this is a good spot to fish, then I can just chill out for 30 minutes and test my luck. I normally do this with a very, very basic hand lines that included a long line that was tied around a water bottle with a knot around the neck so I would stop before completely unreeling. I think it is time to look a little better when I go fishing, so I want to get a proper hand line. I know that this is something more unique than what most people are using/asking for but I just really enjoy the simplicity of it; if you don't catch anything you don't catch anything and move on instead of trying different lures and baits for an hour. So, if anyone could recommend somewhere in the States that makes and sells hand lines that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Well that's a unique thing to do. Not for me but I guess it would be less clutter. Maybe just a thought; go on eBay and purchase a dive reel. Their used by scuba divers as a way to release a guide line for diving in caves or retrieving a dive bag you filled at the bottom and winding back up once your topside. Some also use them for controlling anchor lines while kayaking but I don't see why it wouldn't work for what your doing. They have a handle and a crank to wind in. You might have to change out the line that comes on it to smaller line . It's a thought.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

You can find what you're looking for online as I haven't seen in stores here. It's called a Cuban yoyo. I picked a few up in Puerto Rico a few years ago on vacation and still use for the reason you have above, just not on a kayak. I tie a weight on the end and a hook on a dropper loop about 12" above.


----------



## Coast2Coast (Aug 22, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the suggestions guys. I will take a look online and see how I do, the Cuban Yoyo sounds exactly what I need but if I can't find it then I will take a look at dive reels.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Got my cuban yoyo at Field and Stream.


----------



## Coast2Coast (Aug 22, 2017)

Coast2Coast said:


> Hey everyone, loving the forums so far. I love checking out the weather reports, learning how to build certain rigs and of course videos from fisherman much, much better then I am. Truth be told I don't even really know what I am doing
> 
> One of my favorite things to do on the water is kayaking, and I live being able to bring some line with me so if I decide that this is a good spot to fish, then I can just chill out for 30 minutes and test my luck. I normally do this with a very, very basic hand lines that included a long line that was tied around a water bottle with a knot around the neck so I would stop before completely unreeling. I think it is time to look a little better when I go fishing, so I want to get a proper hand line. I know that this is something more unique than what most people are using/asking for but I just really enjoy the simplicity of it; if you don't catch anything you don't catch anything and move on instead of trying different lures and baits for an hour. So, if anyone could recommend somewhere in the States that makes and sells hand lines that would be greatly appreciated


Thanks for the advice everyone, went and got myself a Cuban yoyo hand fishing rod/line and after practicing in the pond out back I am really getting used to it and cannot wait to take this out looking for real fish. Cheers everyone, good luck fishing!


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Good to hear! Have fun


----------

